# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  Orp Duvidas Ph-203

## Roberto Isidoro

Ola pessoal 

A minha duvida sobre o Orp:
(Esta em cima)


Porque o orp esta assim tão baixo????
Estive a fazer de todo e nada porque?????

 :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

taes ozonizador? a sonda esta bem calibrada

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

(tens ozonizador? a sonda esta bem calibrada)

Sim tenho ozonizador Sanders 25
Acerca da calibração não tenho nada para fazer isso.
No manual não diz para calibrar.

Achou eu  :yb665:   :yb665:  
O meu modelo e PH-203

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

pode ser ozono a mais tb nao sei se taes de calibrar a sonda espera por outras opinioes

----------


## Carlos Dias

Roberto

Esses controladores costumam dar valores um pouco fora do normal, penso que compraste no Ebay, certo?

Os electrodos necessitam de ser limpos e mergulhados num líquido de manutenção de tempos a tempos.

Caso tenhs comprado no Ebay eles também comercializam os produtos de limpeza e manutenção.

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Sim foi comprado no Ebay.
Mas só tem 1 semana de uso.
Então os os calibradores  ph4 e o ph6 não e preciso para o ORP.

----------


## Carlos Dias

Nesse controlador só afinas o PH o ORP não tem afinação, mas existe um liquido para aferir.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Tenho o mesmo do que o teu, ph afinas por esse que te referes, mas o orp nao e calibrado, em limpeza o que tenho feito e com pasta de dentes de vez em quando. nao tens a sondas trocadas? a orp no ph e a ph no orp? realmente esse nivel de orp e baixo, quando tinha esse escumador e a litragem era maior tinha valores maiores.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Eu tenho 2 sondas e ambas as duas estão iguais (Os valores)
como pode ser??

----------


## Carlos Dias

> Tenho o mesmo do que o teu, ph afinas por esse que te referes, mas o orp nao e calibrado, em limpeza o que tenho feito e com pasta de dentes de vez em quando. nao tens a sondas trocadas? a orp no ph e a ph no orp? realmente esse nivel de orp e baixo, quando tinha esse escumador e a litragem era maior tinha valores maiores.


Cuidado Anthony a pasta de dentes é bastante abrasiva, podes provocar danos na sonda.

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

ola Anthony Rosado Neto.

Tive alguns problemas com a regulação do escumador. Mas neste momento esta bom.
O problema era um pedaço de esferovite :SbRequin2:   :SbRequin2:   :SbRequin2:   que estava na bomba. 
Mas já esta a bombar neste momento, notei uma diferença enorme.

----------


## António Vitor

hum...igual?
aquilo funciona desta forma...

ou controla o pH ou control o redox tem lá um botão deslizante para escolheres.

tem outro botão deslizante o botão set para mudares o vslor do pH/orp que tu queres, aquilo desliga o que quer que esteja ligado se ultrapassar um determinado valor que colocamos no redox ou desliga se o pH estiver abaiuxo do valor que colocamos

tem lá dois parafusos para calibrar o pH, o deslizante set serve para o exposto em cima. usando o 3º parafuso.

para funcionar no redox tem de estar na posição orp, e o outro deslizante tem, de estar na posição m.
e não na set...

cá para mim tens isso na pos set...
e dá sempre o mesmo valor...

para funcionar o pH tem de estar na pos M e PH no outro botao deslizante...

para limpar as sondas isto depois meses de funcionamento melhor usar vinagre... e deixar as sondas mergulhadas por algum tempo...de preferencia horas...um vinagre bem acido...

ha...um orp a 134 é baixo... tenta aumentar a mov da água à superficie, se depois de 1 hora bsubir...passado mais uns dias sobe até estabilizar. isto sem ozonizador...

muita porcaria um escumador ineficiente tambem promove baixos orp.
da experiencia que tenho com este aparelho é ser muito fiável...para saberes se funciona bem arranja agua oxigenada mistura comagua normal tem de dar alto...
agua de osmose da valores baixos...

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

algem sabe o saite do Ebay

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Experimenta este:

http://cgi.ebay.fr/PH-REDOX-ORP-CONT...3A1|240%3A1318

http://cgi.ebay.fr/2-FACH-PH-REDOX-C...742.m153.l1262

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

(Eu tenho 2 sondas e ambas as duas estão iguais (Os valores)
como pode ser??)

Ola António Vitor

Errei na frase.
Queria dizer que tenho 2 sondas Orp, já testei com as duas e são ambas iguais.

----------


## António Vitor

Experimenta com agua da torneira
tem de dar diferente.

a minha da torneira dá 200 e tal...
sem ozonizador tenho isto sempre acima de 300, quando mudo agua desce, porque o sal artificial tem muitas moleculas organicas, quelantes como o edta...

quando liguei iato deu baixo, depois optimizei o escumador e agitação à superficie...demorou uma sermana a subir para 300, não é logo...

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

já estive a ver com a agua do poço e é +- 180 que indica.
Deve ser mesmo da circulação ao do escumador que estava a funcionar mal.
Daqui ate sábado vou ver os resultados depois digo algo.

----------


## FernandoSantos

> Ola pessoal 
> 
> A minha duvida sobre o Orp:
> (Esta em cima)
> 
> 
> Porque o orp esta assim tão baixo????
> Estive a fazer de todo e nada porque?????



Boas,

Dizes ter um ozonizador sanders, então verifica se tem uma luzinha acesa bem no centro do ozonizador, se estiver apagada é porque o controlador está defenido para desligar nesse valor que mostra ou inferior.
Pela imagem os botões estão na posição correcta, falta verificar para que valores tens isso programado para desligar o ozonizador (valor que recomendo para desligar 400/420).

Se tudo isso estiver já configurado, então...tens de ter paciencia e esperar uns dias como já foi dito atrás...porque até chegar a 250 é uma dor de cabeça, depois sobe facilmente e estabiliza.

Abraços
Fernando Santos

----------


## António Vitor

parece estar a funcionar bem...
para provares mistura agua oxigenada (muito pouca) na agua do poço...deverá subir mesmo bastante...

o redox para subir deemora mesmo muito...

o meu era de hora em hora subia um valor...

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Para limpar a sonda usa pasta de dentes. Esta informação foi-me dada por outro membro que contactou os fabricantes do PH-203. Já testei isso e funciona às mil maravilhas.

Roberto, tiraste a tampa da Sonda?

----------


## António Vitor

pasta de dentes pode nem ser terrivelmente abrasivo...depende das pastas, não faço ideia, sei que os depósitos de calcio, que são vulgares saem com vinagre sem sequer escovar...por isso...

Mas numa semana nunca poderia estar sujo.

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

António, estou a transmitir a informação que os senhores que as produzem disseram. Penso que eles sabem o que dizem. Pelo menos eu nunca ponho em causa o que as pessoas que conhecem ao pormenor um produto dizem.

Além disso, quando era miúdo lembro-me perfeitamente que se limpava a prata com pasta de dentes e aquilo ficava limpinho.



> Mas numa semana nunca poderia estar sujo.


O problema  é que penso que aquilo ja deveria estar baixo logo de inicio(+- nos 160), o roberto depois confirme.

Este problema é comum nesses controladores. Eu tenho 2 e nas sondas de ORP, tive de fazer sempre isso.

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Hélder Quinzico claro que e sem tampa :yb624:   :yb624:  , estive a limpar para ver se era isso.
Mas o valor era igual 130 para cima, acho mesmo que tenho que esperar para ver os resultados dele.
Neste momento tenho 2 bombas de 3000l/h e a bomba de retorno de 2500l/h ao total= 8500l/h.
Acham pouco?????

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

> Boas,
> 
> Dizes ter um ozonizador sanders, então verifica se tem uma luzinha acesa bem no centro do ozonizador, se estiver apagada é porque o controlador está defenido para desligar nesse valor que mostra ou inferior.
> Pela imagem os botões estão na posição correcta, falta verificar para que valores tens isso programado para desligar o ozonizador (valor que recomendo para desligar 400/420).
> 
> Se tudo isso estiver já configurado, então...tens de ter paciencia e esperar uns dias como já foi dito atrás...porque até chegar a 250 é uma dor de cabeça, depois sobe facilmente e estabiliza.
> 
> Abraços
> Fernando Santos


Ola Fernando 
Sim a luz Azul esta ligado. Mas neste momento esta desligado para ver a reacção do controlador Orp, que neste momento esta a 130 como tenho referido antes. Já esta configurado para desligar as 420, mas para chegar la vou ter que espera um tempo  :Whistle:   :Whistle:   :Whistle:  .

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Para limpar a sonda usa pasta de dentes. Esta informação foi-me dada por outro membro que contactou os fabricantes do PH-203. Já testei isso e funciona às mil maravilhas.
> 
> Roberto, tiraste a tampa da Sonda?


Boas...

O problema é que esses senhores provavelmente querem é vender sondas!!

Água destilada e papel higiénico suave, é a melhor coisa!

Se o ozonizador está ligado é uma questão de tempo até o ORP subir! O controlador/sonda poderá também estar avariado!

Abraços!

P.s - Roberto, no teu Avatar o Ocellaris é o Terminator Ocellaris? :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

> Boas...
> 
> O problema é que esses senhores provavelmente querem é vender sondas!!
> 
> Água destilada e papel higiénico suave, é a melhor coisa!
> 
> Se o ozonizador está ligado é uma questão de tempo até o ORP subir! O controlador/sonda poderá também estar avariado!
> 
> Abraços!
> ...


Ola José
O controlador e outro novo.  :SbOk:   Obrigado pela diga de limpeza.
O Orp esta a subir agora esta a 170 agora e so esperar para ver.

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Roberto, o teu aquário é de quantos litros? Eu tenho um de 200L reais(c/ sump) e quando tinha um ozonizador de 30mg e o ORP não aumentava além dos 330. Depois de comprar um de 300mg, foi um instantinho para passar para 400.

Verificaste se o teu sanders está a criar ozono? Na saída cheira-te a ozono?

O orm a 170 é muito baixo.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> hum...igual?
> aquilo funciona desta forma...
> 
> ou controla o pH ou control o redox tem lá um botão deslizante para escolheres.


Boas.

Não pode controlar as duas coisas ao mesmo tempo????

abraço

----------


## António Vitor

acho que não...mas como não tenho ozono, não me chateio muito....de vez em quando vou ler o redox...apenas isso e está a controlar o pH (desliga co2 abaixo de 8,1.)

----------


## JoaoCAlves

só tem um socket 220v de controlo?

----------


## António Vitor

> Ola José
> O controlador e outro novo.   Obrigado pela diga de limpeza.
> O Orp esta a subir agora esta a 170 agora e so esperar para ver.


 subida rápida palpita-me que isso estabiliza acima dos 400...

isso funciona assim, vais aniquilando a concentração de moleculas organicas (antioxidantes), de hora em hora vão desaparecendo...com ozono...

Isto é tipo uma batalha, o meu sistems que não tem ozono, basta uma minima vantagem por parte dos oxxidantes(oxigénio no meu caso, mas julgo que o escumador contribui bem mais na retirada das tais moleculas), para começar a aumentar o redox, um decréscimo de oxigénio ou escumação e começa a descer...

até acho que o valor não é o mais importante...desde que suba e esteja acima de 300, n mar por vezes temos abaixo de 300 e é bem mais limpo.

é verdade nunca se lembraram de conceber um sistema gota a gota com água oxigenada num reactor?
palpita-me que seja funcional mais fácil de controlar...para um efeito menos forte era diluir a água oxigenada ou reduzir gotas...

se eu tivesse problemas de orp, que não tenho, fazia isto, por achar que funcionaria, seria controlável com electrovalvulas...alguém pensou nisto?

a água oxigenada depois de oxidar dá origem a água e o2....simbolo quimico H2O2...não sei se acidificaria a água com iões H+ ou o contrário com iões OH-

----------


## António Vitor

> só tem um socket 220v de controlo?


sim...um para diversas fichas...até inglesas

----------


## JoaoCAlves

ok.

Então só controla um de cada vez mesmo  :Frown:

----------


## António Vitor

> ok.
> 
> Então só controla um de cada vez mesmo


podia existir um truque ou upgrade qualquer...
 :Wink:

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

> Roberto, o teu aquário é de quantos litros? Eu tenho um de 200L reais(c/ sump) e quando tinha um ozonizador de 30mg e o ORP não aumentava além dos 330. Depois de comprar um de 300mg, foi um instantinho para passar para 400.
> 
> Verificaste se o teu sanders está a criar ozono? Na saída cheira-te a ozono?
> 
> O orm a 170 é muito baixo.


Ola 

O meu Aquario tem 300L.
Sim o ozonizador cheira bem o ozono ate Parece ao salgado.
Mas bom agora ele esta desligado.
A minha duvida e as duas entradas no ozonizador e directo no escumador??
Agora so tenho  o outro esta livres.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> podia existir um truque ou upgrade qualquer...


Truque ou upgrade??? explica lá isso melhor!!!  :Olá:   :SbOk:

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

> Boas.
> 
> Não pode controlar as duas coisas ao mesmo tempo????
> 
> abraço


É claro que controla as duas coisas, embora só mostre o valor de uma delas.

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

> É claro que controla as duas coisas, embora só mostre o valor de uma delas.


Desculpem respondi sem ler o tópico todo. Se só tem um socket selenoide para uma tomada só pode controlar uma coisa.

----------


## António Vitor

poderia dar para controlar 2 coisas ao mesmo tempo, só com hack ou alteração aparelho...digo eu...

Mas duvido...que seja possivel...o meu é para controlar o reactor de calcio, e para mostrar de tempos a tempos o redox...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

pois... só assim.

O unico que faz isso acho que é o da weipro
mas custa os olhs da cara, mesmo no ebay....

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Ja esta a 390mg.
E preciso mesmo esperar fogo.....  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

> pois... só assim.
> 
> O unico que faz isso acho que é o da weipro
> mas custa os olhs da cara, mesmo no ebay....


O meu controla as duas coisas. Mas neste momento não estou a utilizar ozono. Com o escumador bm250 tenho o redox empre nos 450.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

O teu PH-203???

----------

